# FREE: Old bike for parts / (major) repair!



## nickprior (30 May 2012)

Sun 3rd June:* Bike now disposed of.*

This any good for anyone in the Oldham/Rochdale area? I've been trying to recycle this but evidently no takers. Up for grabs for a few days on this site then its off to the tip I'm afraid.




A 1984 vintage "mountain bike", so hard tail the rear chain stay has snapped largely as a result of bending the rear axle. I've no idea whether it can be fixed or not.


Apart from that ... 7 speed with a newish 12-28 cassette with a Sunrace M2T derailleur, 46/36/26 I think front set with a Huret front derailleur. Alivio brakes/changers on the w-i-d-e handlbars, and some more or less functional canti brakes.

Some Rigida wheels and some nice martelli tyres that work on the road and off road complete the line up. If you want I can throw a saddle into the mix. I ight even have a set of pedals if you're desperate!


----------



## Hilldodger (31 May 2012)

do you know what model it is, frame size etc?

Cheers.


----------



## nickprior (31 May 2012)

The frame has "Alpina" painted on it as well as all the standard Peugeot livery of the time.

There were two stickers on the frame. One pronounced the frame "Conforms to BS6120 Part 1" so thats alright then. The other has the following: "VTT2DW GB 6272494 54"

So given a measurement of the seat tube is 54cm must mean I guess that its a 54 frame. Cross bar is 58cm. Given that I'm 5'11" and I've always found the thing a touch too small for me (see how far the seat pillar sticks up!)

If memory serves me at all I got the bike appropriately enough in Byker in Newcastle ...


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (1 Jun 2012)

It would be a shame to have to throw it in the skip: do you know of Gremlins in Oldham?


----------



## nickprior (1 Jun 2012)

I've tried tracking them down in the past with no success, by phone or visit. If anyone has a current contact for them, of for anyone else invovled in recycling within a few miles of Oldham/Manchester, I'll get in touch. The skip is very much a last resort!


----------



## nickprior (3 Jun 2012)

The bike has now been recycled to someone for whom the words "just needs a bit of brazing" hold no fears!


----------

